# PTE mock test result



## doha_exp2011 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear All,

Today i have given PTE mock test. Below is the score.Please go through and advice me on where i need more attention to get 65 score in each.



Thanks.


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

I heard that mock test is more difficult than the real test. Is this result from ptepractice, right? I also want to try.


----------



## doha_exp2011 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes. This is PTE mock test.

I am not sure whether actual test is easy or hard compared to mock test. Of course i didn't perform well in this test but i am not so bad at grammar and spellings as i secured in this test, moreover to my surprise i have got the lowest marks in written discourse.

Can anybody advice me on this?


----------



## Sammy92 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm so ecstatic!! 

After 2 weeks of preparation and 1 mock exam at PTE website, i got my desired marks of 79+ each:

Mock Test A: (Taken 2 days before the exam)
Listening: 80
Reading: 72 
Speaking: 87
Writing: 88


Actual Test: (Got my results within 24 hours)
Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 84
Writing: 90

Some Tips:

Listening:
- Close your eyes and focus on the intonation of the speech.
- Break information in "mental chunks" to remember what's said easily. 

Reading:
- If you're reading speed is 200wpm, then you can actually read through all the passage and have enough time to answer the questions. 
- Hard (tricky?) sections are MCQ multiple ans and Highlight Spoken words - both ahve negative markings.

Speaking:
- Have structure in mind and follow it. 
- Speak like a teleprompter
- Slow down your speech rate to avoid mumbling. 
- You will hear other examiners speak so I suggest when you practice, play a background noise in your phone so you get used to it. 

Writing:
- Again, follow a structure and stick to it.
- Be careful with spelling mistakes here! leave 3 mins to check spelling.
- Don't spend more than 2 minute to think of the examples, content, thesis etc... 

Overall, I think the exam is harder than IELTS, however, marking is consistent (and maybe lenient) and you don't have to worry about maker's subjectivity that IELTS has. 

My IELTS marks were:
Listening: 9
Reading: 8
Speaking: 8
Writing: 7.5 (this happend 2 times, last time it was 7 )

Cheers and Good Luck


----------



## bagri1989 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sammy92 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm so ecstatic!!
> 
> ...



Can you please share the structure of writing and speaking


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

It does look encouraging to read all your posts about the Mock and Real PTE-A being of comparable difficulty. I too am looking to score 79+ in all modules. Have taken 2 mocks from the PTE official site. 

My test is day after tomorrow (25th May, 2017). Could any of you please share tips about mic checking etc., to ensure technical glitches don't affect the score? Also, if the exam center is full, doesn't it affect the speaking section with the background noises etc.?


----------



## dashswag (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi ,
Can you help me where you have appeared the mock test which is evaluating with a score.



Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

The scored mocks are available at ptepractice.com.


----------

